# ah, nuts!



## likespaphs (Mar 19, 2007)

so i was _trying_ to take off what i _thought_was one of those little leaves that start off the new fan, but i _thought_ was on a mature fan...
turns out i pulled of a little growth on my Paph roth. it's okay, though. got six+ biggish fans, some seem to have inflorescences that blasted. i'm resigned to never blooming the s.o.b. so i'm not terribly hurt but it still sucks....
thanks fer listenin'...


----------



## gonewild (Mar 19, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> so i was _trying_ to take off what i _thought_was one of those little leaves that start off the new fan, but i _thought_ was on a mature fan...
> turns out i pulled of a little growth on my Paph roth. it's okay, though. got six+ biggish fans, some seem to have inflorescences that blasted. i'm resigned to never blooming the s.o.b. so i'm not terribly hurt but it still sucks....
> thanks fer listenin'...



If you need something to do maybe you should bite your fingernails?


----------



## Hien (Mar 19, 2007)

It always happens when I decide to clean the plants a little bit, try to tear off the brown leaves, and there go the new lead, new root start, spike etc...
After the disasters, I always thought to myself, what the heck did I do that for. In nature, who is there to clean the brown leaves?
Likes what Lance said, the itchy fingers get you into trouble. Never fails


----------



## Nautilus (Mar 19, 2007)

I always find it best to leave them alone...oke: 
They seems to grow healthier...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 19, 2007)

yeh... 
it had one little root on it so i potted it up.
i've quit biting my fingernails....
also, been planting a lot lately so they're loaded up with soil... not so appetizing....


----------

